# I need help



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there! 
I was wondering if someone can help me out by giving me any info about any mouse breeders located in NY?
I am pretty desperate in getting some pet mice and don't want to purchase from a petstore. If anyone can help i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

This is one that I found...

Fancy Little Mice (FLM)
Wilson, NY (USA)
Specializing in Show and Pet.
Varigation,Spotted, Dutch, Large Ear.
Will Ship at Buyers Expense.
Contact: Crystal M Ray
Phone: 716-425-0237


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

and another...

http://www.mikiodo.com/mice.html


----------

